# Luz de freno para bicicleta



## juansho (Nov 25, 2011)

hola amigos... necesito su ayuda 

Quiero hacer una luz de stop para mi bicicleta... diran que es lo mas facil del planeta... lo que pasa es que el stop de la bici viene siendo un rectangulo de 5 * 11 leds, osea 55 leds conectados en paralelo, separando 32 leds que se mantendran prendidos y los restantes prenderan al accionar el freno.

La idea es que al monento de accionar un switch normalmente cerrado los 23 leds que estaban en reposo prendan les adjunto una imagen para que me entiendan mejor

la pila que usare es de 9.6v es una pila recargable que saque de un carro a control remoto,
un saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola.

Lee este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/stop-tipo-led-motocicleta-54513/

Los LEDs no deben conectarse en paralelo. Ten presente que los LEDs son diodos, no son focos, bombillas o lámparas incadecentes.
Los LEDs siempre deben tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juansho (Nov 25, 2011)

hola elafcionado gracias por interesarte en el tema

Lei el tema que sugeriste y por lo que entendi puse una resistencia de 60 Ω para 5 leds adjunto unas imagenes de como quedo y un ejemplo de la compuerta que creo necesitar pero no funciona si me pudieras ayudar con el circuito te lo agradeceria muchisimo

(Soy dentista nomas que me gusta mucho hacer cosas DIY y asi)


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola.

Sube el archivo del circuito (empácalo en WinZip o WinRar).

El 4011 no tiene la capacidad de encender los LEDs.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2011)

para que metes un ci o cualquier electronica en esto ??? 
si solo queres encender los leds con el freno no necesitas nada.


----------



## alejo278 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola...
Puedes utilizar cuatro leds en serie y los conectas directamente a la bateria de 9V y te ahorras las resistencias limitadoras ya que cada led funciona con 2.5v y los cuatro en serie quedarian de 10v (un voltio mayor que la bateria) lo que quiere desir que nesesitarias 8 series de cuatro leds cada una conectadas en paralelo para darte un total de 32 leds...
Para utilizar el switch N.C. puedes utilizar un transistor como en el siguiente circuito:


----------



## juansho (Nov 26, 2011)

hola gracias a todos por interesarse 

elaficionado .....................aki pongo el archivo 

fernandob ........................como le hago?? (el chiste es que cuando se separen dos cables o se abra un switch normalmente cerrado se prendan los leds)

alejo278 ..........................voy a simular el circuito en livewire a ver k onda

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 26, 2011)

Te la complicaste mucho con compuertas y eso, a lo sumo ponele un par de diodos, ahora me toy llendo pero cuando tenga un tiempo te ayudo. Igual me parecen demasiadossss ledsss para una luz de freno de bicicleta, con 16 ya deberia sobrar!! yo toy por acerme una para la moto y es basicamente lo mismo. Igual no se si vistes pero vienen unas para bici que traen hasta guiñes y son baratas. _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-132763391-luz-de-giro-luz-stop-bocina-3-en-uno-para-bicicleta-_JM_


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 26, 2011)

alejo278 dijo:


> Hola...
> Puedes utilizar cuatro leds en serie y los conectas directamente a la bateria de 9V y te ahorras las resistencias limitadoras ya que cada led funciona con 2.5v y los cuatro en serie quedarian de 10v (un voltio mayor que la bateria) lo que quiere desir que nesesitarias 8 series de cuatro leds cada una conectadas en paralelo para darte un total de 32 leds...
> Para utilizar el switch N.C. puedes utilizar un transistor como en el siguiente circuito:



Amigo, siempre un LEd debe conectarse asociada a una resistencia. Jamas se conecta directamente a tension directa.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 26, 2011)

es que cualquier switch tiene contactos NA y NC.
yo no puedo abrir los RAR. pero por que no buscas un switch que te vaya directo.

sino con usar un T. y una R como inversor ya esta, seguro que ya lo han puesto .


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola.

Te dejo un circuito en Livewire, que tal vez te puede servir.





Chao.
elaficomado.


----------



## juansho (Nov 28, 2011)

Muy buenas tardes a todos. muchas gracias por sus respuestas y su interes voy a pasar al proto el circuito de elaficionado (es justo lo que buscaba) a ver que tal va. les aviso como me fue...


----------

